# Recommend me a Sound card



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

I am looking at possibly getting a sound card soon. Thought id get some insight from you guys. Im looking for one that does not need a external power source and either PCI or PCIe, but preferably PCIe


Ive been looking at the Creative X-fi  Titanium Professional card for a while


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know of any sound cards that require an external power source, the X-Fi is very good, but I would wait for the Recon3D to come out in a few weeks, it'll have more features than the X-Fi


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> I don't know of any sound cards that require an external power source, the X-Fi is very good, but I would wait for the Recon3D to come out in a few weeks, it'll have more features than the X-Fi



for how much??


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 2, 2011)

Recon3D ? It will be a Sound Core3D.  A quad core APU. I'm looking forward to it, though i really wonder what they'll stuff into it that will require 4 processing cores of the current X-Fi which already has the most powerful sound processor available.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> for how much??



Prices are going to a bit higher to the current X-Fi models to be replaced, I would expect to pay around 129~149 for the basic PCIe model, there's a USB version coming out in a few weeks that can be preordered at Amazon for $129.

EDIT:



RejZoR said:


> Recon3D ? It will be a Sound Core3D.  A quad core APU. I'm looking forward to it, though i really wonder what they'll stuff into it that will require 4 processing cores of the current X-Fi which already has the most powerful sound processor available.



As far as I know, the quad core processor is called Sound Core3D, and the cards will be called the Recon3D series: 

http://forums.legitreviews.com/about36587.html

BTW, the USB model comes out this month, and the PCIe cards come in Q1 2012, so you may want to wait a few months


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

how is the normal titanium vs the shielded titanium professional? there are some cheap titaniums on ebay


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> how is the normal titanium vs the shielded titanium professional? there are some cheap titaniums on ebay



They should both offer the same functionality, I have the shielded version, and I believe the only difference is it has 64MBs of RAM, whereas the unshielded version only has 4MBs if I'm not mistaken, not that many games use your sound card's onboard RAM anyways...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> They should both offer the same functionality, I have the shielded version, and I believe the only difference is it has 64MBs of RAM, whereas the unshielded version only has 4MBs if I'm not mistaken, not that many games use your sound card's onboard RAM anyways...



are the drivers better now??


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> are the drivers better now??



Haven't had any problems with the drivers myself, there are some horror stories out there, but in my personal experience, it's been a pretty solid driver package.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Haven't had any problems with the drivers myself, there are some horror stories out there, but in my personal experience, it's been a pretty solid driver package.



i was looking at the xonar dx but i really dont want to have to hook up a power cable to it


----------



## Play3r (Oct 2, 2011)

i swear by the Xonar Essense ST which is what i have. if you need pci-e then get the STX.


----------



## satindemon4u (Oct 2, 2011)

I got me an Asus Xonar DX.

*LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!*

ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 Channels PCI Express x1 Interfac...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i was looking at the xonar dx but i really dont want to have to hook up a power cable to it



That's weird, I didn't know that card required external power  Do you need to use a floppy connector for it?

Does that card have an optical out?

BTW, Amazon just updated the status of the USB Recon3D to available to order:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FKT70O/?tag=tec06d-20

Just ordered mine a few minutes ago


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> That's weird, I didn't know that card required external power  Do you need to use a floppy connector for it?
> 
> Does that card have an optical out?
> 
> ...



yeah it does

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HPFIEC/?tag=tec06d-20

id probably get that for it


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah it does
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HPFIEC/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> id probably get that for it



Yes, you may need that adapter, not many new PSUs have floppy connectors anymore 

Are you going to use this card for gaming or for a home theater?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, you may need that adapter, not many new PSUs have floppy connectors anymore
> 
> Are you going to use this card for gaming or for a home theater?



gaming and to listen to music.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005L919LY/?tag=tec06d-20

if get that and sleeve it black


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice  haven't had any experience with Asus cards, but I've only heard good things about them, let me know how it works


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2011)

No onboard?

Ever since I got my P5Q Pro, I've seen no point for an add in sound card.

Yes I have a good ear thanks to my dad who was a sound engineer when I was younger and still did a lot after he stopped doing that for his primary job.

I've been "lectured" on suttle differences.


----------



## techguy31 (Oct 2, 2011)

If you don't have a receiver I would recommend a HT Claro Plus, but this sound card is not PCIe rather it is PCI.  But if you do have a receiver, I highly recommend getting a ATI 5xxxx series and connect it via receiver.  If you play want listen to music and watch movies alot then HT Claro Plus is the way to go (it would be better if you use the analog connections as the card has a OPAMP which will enhance the front two channel).  I personally have it and have used it with the Logitech z-2300 and it sounds lets say a bit better than the z-5500.  In my opinion it's more immersive.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> No onboard?
> 
> Ever since I got my P5Q Pro, I've seen no point for an add in sound card.
> 
> ...



theres things that a sound card will allow you to hear that onboard doesnt.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> If you don't have a receiver I would recommend a HT Claro Plus, but this sound card is not PCIe rather it is PCI.  But if you do have a receiver, I highly recommend getting a ATI 5xxxx series and connect it via receiver.  If you play want listen to music and watch movies alot then HT Claro Plus is the way to go (it would be better if you use the analog connections as the card has a OPAMP which will enhance the front two channel).  I personally have it and have used it with the Logitech z-2300 and it sounds lets say a bit better than the z-5500.  In my opinion it's more immersive.



claro cost to much im looking for under $100


----------



## satindemon4u (Oct 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> theres things that a sound card will allow you to hear that onboard doesnt.



IF you have the speakers to do so. If you have something like built in monitor speakers you wont really notice anything, at all. However, if you have a decent pair of speakers you will.

I myself have the lowest end of Logitech 5.1's which is the X-530's and I noticed a huge difference! It was like I hadn't heard Call of Duty until I got my card. Which once again, was the Asus Xonar DX.

Also, I kind of want to say that the card comes with the molex connection cable adapter piece of thingy-ma-bob. I'm pretty sure, almost positive that my PSU didn't have that connection and I have my sound card hooked into a "power source."


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> theres things that a sound card will allow you to hear that onboard doesnt.



Maybe I would agree with my old P965 Asus board. Not my P6T6 though. Love BF3 with some 5.1 surround. Here them coming before they see me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Maybe I would agree with my old P965 Asus board. Not my P6T6 though. Love BF3 with some 5.1 surround. Here them coming before they see me.



get an extremely nice speaker system(not logitechs lol) and a high end sound card then tell me what you think


Guys i am now looking at the HT Omega Striker card because its a bit better from what ive been reading then the Xonar DX and does not require external power connection


----------



## n-ster (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow I didn't know the Xonar DX needed the floppy power  My Xonar DS doesn't and is basically Xonar DX PCI version

If you want to go a little cheaper and if you have a free PCI, go ahead with the Xonar DS, else Xonar DX + adapter  If you want to spend more, go with HT Omega or Auzentech or Prelude or something of the sort.

What headphones/headset do you have?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Wow I didn't know the Xonar DX needed the floppy power  My Xonar DS doesn't and is basically Xonar DX PCI version
> 
> If you want to go a little cheaper and if you have a free PCI, go ahead with the Xonar DS, else Xonar DX + adapter  If you want to spend more, go with HT Omega or Auzentech or Prelude or something of the sort.
> 
> What headphones/headset do you have?



no head set. real speakers. (logitech z2300) but will be getting M audio AV40s and then a BIC America Sub next year


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a Xonar DG. It's pretty good, cheap, has optical out, does X-Fi and EAX on games it works with (works with most, doesn't work in Doom 3, only problem I've had) and has a headphone amp via the front out port.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2011)

well im asking for a card for xmas. i just wanted it to be under $100 and the HT Omega Striker fits the bill


----------



## John Doe (Oct 16, 2011)

I would pick up a refurbished Bravura from here:

http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/refurbished.php

Better than rest of the suggestions in this thread. Solid caps for power, Nichicon Muse (sound) and film capacitors. Much better than Creative cards with cheap Chinese caps (Jamicon).


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2011)

I wonder if you can pipe out audio over the GTX470 through HDMI... digital audio is the perfect format, better than any sound card if you're planning on using optical. Maybe you should ask for some cash to help you get a receiver and some home theater speakers instead... that will provide far superior audio quality over any sound card. I had some assbroken crappy receiver and 2.0 20w home theater speakers I dug up at my aunt's place and they sounded better than any pc speakers and sound card I've ever had, even with onboard audio. That system wasn't high end by any means either, I'd actually peg it as entry level... and it was really old too.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 16, 2011)

I suggest you also get headphones. even super high end speakers can't replicate the feeling of great headphones (and vice-versa).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I suggest you also get headphones. even super high end speakers can't replicate the feeling of great headphones (and vice-versa).



i dont like having anything on my head when gaming other then a mic


----------



## n-ster (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh, forgot to ask, you listen to music? If so, Headphones can be nice too  When you like precision of sound etc, headphone rock speakers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2011)

Xonar DX comes highly recommended.


----------

